# New First Year Comp In Dayton, OH



## Kloset BBQR (May 2, 2007)

*1st Annual Ohio Open Barbecue Cook-off*

There is a new comp this year in Dayton, OH.  They are trying to get sanctioned by KCBS (won't happen this year) and are trying to get a governors procolamation to make it a State Championship (also probably won't happen this year).  Entry fees are very reasonable $100.  

The dates are July 13-14.  The event is at the Kettering American Legion Post 598 in Kettering, OH.  All 4 KCBS categories.  Gassers are allowed in this comp this year as are all word burning and electric cookers.

For further information contact Jim Ferguson (937) 416-7924 or

Jim Weaver (937) 241-8731.  

Please support this contest if you can, it is for a good cause.  100% payback with all proceeds going to benefit the VA Hospital.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2007)

Mike,

I wish I could come down but I have a conflict with that date.  This would be a great comp for you to start off with being so close to home.  I can forward to you the entry form if you pm me your email address.

Good luck with the comp.

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2007)

You'll do fine Mike.  As far as getting the meats done at the same time with one cooker, it's not too hard if you're cooking with the Stumps.  Your brisket and butts will come off at about the same time.  They can rest for several hours.  Crank the stumps up to 300 and put the ribs on. When they come off put the chicken on, it should be done in an hour.  In the meantime glaze your ribs throw them on after the chicken comes off and your done.  

Good luck to you, Mike.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 3, 2007)

Mike Davis cooks everything at 300.  Myron goes even higher.  Just bring plenty of foil.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2007)

Mike you're going to do great based on all the pictures of the food I've seen you put out.  Right now all the people registered are from Indiana.  Show them Hoosiers how it's done!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 4, 2007)

I sure do miss Dayton!  Have a great birthday Jim!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 12, 2007)

DANG! I'd love to go, but I get so busy during July, augist with catering that I am shot!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 15, 2007)

So how did the comp go?  Results and pics if possible please.  Congratulations to everyone that participated!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 15, 2007)

Just saw the results over on the BBQ Forum:

*Overall *

GC Ribs and Bibs
RC Hickory Flats
3. Huff BBQ
4. Bucky McOinkem
5. Dr. Clark and the Sorry Sows
6. Show Me Your Bones
7. Getta Que
8. Fred Hickory BBQ
9. Mad Doog
10. *Frying Pan*

*Chicken*

1. Gem City Smokers
2. Hickory Flats
3. Dr Clark and the Sorry Sows
4. Buckeye Boys BBQ
5. Mad Doog
6. *Big Mike's BBQ*
7. Bucky McOinkem
8. *Frying Pan*
9. Fred Hickory BBQ
10. ZZ Que 

*Ribs*

1. Huff BBQ
2. Show Me Your Bones
3. Fred Hickory BBQ
4. Getta Que
5. Ribs and Bibs
6. ZZ Que
7. Bucky McOinkem
8. Hickory Flats
9. Full Moon BBQ
10. *Frying Pan *

*Pork*

1. Getta Que
2. Dr Clark and the Sorry Sows
3. Ribs and Bibs
4. Show Me Your Bones
5. Hickory Flats
6. Bucky McOinkem
7. Huff BBQ
8. Fred Hickory BBQ
9. *Big Mike's BBQ*
10. *Big Z's Fine Swine *

*Brisket*

1. Ribs and Bibs
2. Huff BBQ
3. Getta Que
4. Bucky McOinkem
5. Show Me Your Bones
6. Hickory Flats
7. *Big Z's Fine Swine*
8. ZZ Que
9. Buckeye Boys BBQ
10. Fred Hickory BBQ

Congrats to Fran, Mike, and Neal on multiple calls!

Congrats also to Jim Ferguson and Jim Weaver on a successful first year event!  I look forward to competing next year!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Whoa Neil! Way to go on that brisket!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrat guys!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike,

Congrats again.  Don't fret with the ribs.  You'll figure it out.  Did you load them up with butter, honey, and brown sugar?  Sweet always beats heat!  Don't forget the whipped creme, marachino cherry, and hot fudge either!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 15, 2007)

Not a dang thing wrong with those places Big Mike.  Keep doing what you did for a few comps and then make any adjustements.  

Looks like the BBQ Central had a great representing weekend all the way around.  Congrats to ZBQ as well.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":12rjhd0q]Just saw the results over on the BBQ Forum:
> 
> 
> Congrats also to Jim Ferguson and Jim Weaver on a successful first year event!  I look forward to competing next year!



Dallas, you beat me to the punch. Thanks for pulling this off the other forum and posting it for me.

As soon as we have our wrap up meeting and I get all of the pictures, I will start posting them. This was a great first time event and Jim Weaver and I couldn't be happier with all of the support that the teams showed us by showing up to cook. It would be wrong of me to not mention the fact that Old Dave of Ribs & Bibs signed all of his winnings back over to the post to be given to the Veterans Administration Hospital.[/quote:12rjhd0q]
Sounds like a great time...and Old Dave is a class act


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 15, 2007)

wow looks like you had a great time. 

Too much lettuce for sure. 

Your chicken looked nice though. Sorry it was so tough. 

I think you have already figured out everything you need to fix. 

Congrats on the comp.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.  Looks like a great weekend.  I agree that there is WAY too much green stuff in those boxes for sure.  Oh well, we learn every time we crank up the smokers.


----------

